# Question for raw feeders



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been feeding my dogs a raw diet for about 2 months now. No problems whatsoever...well except for one They seem to be pooping more than before when they were on dry kibble. Previously they were twice a day and regular. Now it's 3-5 times a day. Granted the poop is much much smaller but still just wondering if this is normal and will stay like this or eventually go back to twice a day. It just makes it harder for them to hold it until I get home from work which is about 10hrs where they have to hold it. Bogart who is older can hold it until I get home but usually has to go right away but Brando who's almost 7 months can't which is normal for a 7 month old.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmm, I don't know the answer to that. I feed the raw and my guys also graze on kibble, but they don't poop that much. What kind of raw is it you re feeding?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Daniel,

Beamer has been on Raw for over 3 months now. He actually poops less now than before. He poops 2 times a day, sometimes 3 and sometimes 1, but 2 is the norm. And like you said the poops are quite a bit smaller than the kibble poops - probably 50-75% smaller.

Possibly switch them over to another brand and see if anything changes?

Beamer is finally eating those chicken necks! Although it takes him about 20minutes to eat it. He likes to lick it.. nibble on it.. then finally start crunching and eating.. to funny..lol

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

20min for the chicken necks? Bogart crunches 2 of them in about 2min. Brando gets one and chews and swallows...takes him about a minute. I wish they would chew on them for awhile. After they finish with them they look at me as if to say "that's it?".

I feed them patties in the mornings, they are from Tollden Farms. Chicken necks in the evenings also from Tollden Farms. I rotate between packages of chicken, lamb, beef, venison. I buy the 8lb bag and when one is done move on to the next. So far I've tried the chicken and halfway through lamb. Once I'm done with the current one I'll give another brand a try.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahaha, yeah I know, Beamer is kinda of funny eating those necks... I guess for the first few minutes he is just playing with it.. licking and whatnot.. takes him some time to start getting into it.. What can is say.. He's a fancy dog! lol

The raw medallions he eats in seconds..

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

For Brando I normally break the necks into 3 pieces. It's still one piece but I snap the joint in 3 places so it's easier for him to chew. I guess he still doesn't have enough strength in his jaw to crunch them down like Bogart. But I can tell it's slowly changing.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ohhhh.. so you do break em up a bit?? I was wondering if I should try that... I've been giving Beamer the necks untouched... maybe that will speed him up at eating it!

I special ordered the TF chicken neck recreational bones from Global last week. (still have not called me to pick them up) How do these differ from the ones we are feeding them now??

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Are you sure you ordered recreational chicken necks? I don't see those listed on their website. For recreational bones they have the following
Beef Neck
Beef Marrow 
Beef Knuckle
Venison Variety 
Venison Neck 
Lamb Neck
Lamb Neck & Shank
Pork Neck 
Pork Shank 

Only the Beef Neck, beef marrow (stay away from these), Venison, and Pork Neck come in sizes for small dogs.

BTW do you notice that Beamer has raw food breath? I do notice the difference on both dogs now that I switched from Innova/Evo to raw. I preferred their breath on Evo lol


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Daniel,

Yeah your right.. not sure what I was thinking? I just called Global and it was the TF beef neck recreational bones that I ordered.. lol

Should be in sometime today he said.

You know what, Beamers breath is the BEST breath I have ever smelt on a dog. It never seems to smell.. Ok fine, if he goes right up in my face right after eating raw food, sure it smells like the food for a couple minutes, but after a few minutes his breath is normal again. I always found kibble breath to be wayyyyy worse.. ughhhh..

I also use a liquid oral care supliment in his drinking water. Maybe that helps? Do you use anything on your guys?

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Not really, I do brush their teeth 2 or 3 times a week though. Maybe I'm just used to the smell from the kibble and need to get used to it on raw.

I hope they ordered some extra packages of the small beef necks. I'm all out and was planning to stop by on the weekend to get some.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My dogs poop 2-3 times a day. They are a lot smaller & firmer than with kibble. Much less butt washes!! They eat Natures Variety medallions & Aunt Jeni's raw. 

My dogs do not have bad breath at all, except when i give them salmon oil in their food. But i dont let them kiss me right after they eat anyway! No raw food kisses here. Dreamer is on kibble(she wont touch raw) with canned & her breath is somewhat stinky at times but not real bad.

What does concern me is that your dogs have to 'hold it' for 10 hours while you are at work. I work full time also but my dogs are litter & pee pad trained so they have a place to go when we are gone. My oldest prefers the litter while the other 2 like pee pads. I know i couldnt hold it for that long. Maybe you can try something like that to see if helps.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh I do have a pee pad in the washroom for Brando to use if he has to. Although the little stinker will not poop on it if there's pee on it and will not pee on it if there's poop on it. Which leaves the only other place...my dining room rug. It's now at the point that I will replace it once Brando is ok.

Bogart has never pooped in the home since he was a year old even if there's a pad for him to use. He simply will hold it. He never liked using the pad even when he was a puppy. He would use it but prefer to hold it It's never been a problem. It just seems to me that since on raw he seems to go more frequently. I noticed that sometimes when I take him for a longer walk he will poop then maybe 15 min later in the walk poop again. 

10 hrs for an adult dog shouldn't be a problem. I feed them at 7am get home by 5 and take them out right away. Even Brando is started to hold it until I get home. The last two days I came home and there was nothing to pick up. I think most dogs prefer to do it outside rather than in the home.


"Much less butt washes!! " I totally agree on this lol


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh man, I have so much frozen Beamer food in my freezer, there is no room for my food!!!!!!!! Must buy 2nd freezer immediatly!! ughhhh


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I do agree! Dreamer is 7 & could hold it for 2 days if she had to! Tripp & Jax do prefer to go outside but just dont make it sometimes(yuk).


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Oh man, I have so much frozen Beamer food in my freezer, there is no room for my food!!!!!!!! Must buy 2nd freezer immediatly!! ughhhh


I know it's horrible. I had to reorder my freezer. All dog food on the bottom shelf and my food on the top shelf.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I dont have that much room so i go to the store every 2 weeks.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I do agree! Dreamer is 7 & could hold it for 2 days if she had to! Tripp & Jax do prefer to go outside but just dont make it sometimes(yuk).


That's the good thing about raw. No yuk part. Poops come out hard like larger rabbit pellets lol


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well the yuk part is that Jax is, at times, known to um... eat his poop. So when i find only traces of it -YUK!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Well the yuk part is that Jax is, at times, known to um... eat his poop. So when i find only traces of it -YUK!!!


I remember reading a study linking the eating of poop to low protein levels in food. Can't remember where I read it anymore. What food are you feeding?

Edit: Nevermind just read your earlier post. Seems odd with RAW that something like that would happen.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Shannon,

Wow, Dreamer is 7yrs old? I did not realize that! I bet he is the oldest pet hav on this forum - well with the exception of some of the resident breeders dogs. 

Ryan


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I know its not a nutritional thing. Its just a gross thing. He is getting MUCH better but on occasion he just has to have a nibble!! uke:
It was a habit he had when i got him as a rescue baby. He is very sneaky & i dont usually see him do it...

We have tried different diets for various reasons(mainly for very soft stools) but he has done the best on raw. His coat was terrible when i got him. I really thought he would be a Hav who had a great personality but not a great coat. But now he actually has a gorgeous & very silky coat now. I am really amazed. He just seems so much healthier.

Ryan, she rules the roost!! Dreamer is such a good calm dog. We call her Queen!!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

We brush their teeth daily, they get raw meat and raw chopped vegetables about 3 times a week. (mustang, beef, lamb, belly lamb-ribs and chicken-necks) .


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Martina,

Is raw feeding big in Europe? Any reason why you only feed a few times a week? What kibble do you have your guys on?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

@Beamer : What kibble do you have your guys on? 
Sorry Ryan, I don´t know what kibble means.


Raw feeding is only practiced by a few dogholders in Germany ( most of them have big dogs).
Unfortunatelly nearly everybody believes in the advertisement of dry dogfood without thinking which ingredients that contains and what it means for the dog.

At the moment, I´m not sure, that I do everthing right with the raw feeding, (Amy anyway don´t like it) , so I have a better feeling, if they get very healthy biological "Auenland" food and sometimes they get selfmade dishes.
Ciara loves barf, she gets some more raw meals than the others. (Not when she is pregnant).


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Martina,

Kibble I guess is the Western word for dry dogfood.

I feed Beamer a Raw diet. I feed him the processed frozen ready made Raw and chicken necks.
Also meaty Beef neck bones to chew.

The only regular food he gets is treats. Usually freeze dried chicken breast or Lamb lung.

Ryan


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok, wow, I´ve learned a knew unknown word. Thank you Ryan.

When Amy was a puppy, she was grown up with KIBBLE in her Kennel. But she did´nt like it an she only ate a couple if peaces. Doesn´t matter which lable it had. She became thinner and thinner. After lots of experiments we heard about Auenland and from that time on she was hungry, healthy, the output was ok for the first time in her life, her hair is shiny and full. In addition, she had the weight she should have for her bones & body and I´m sure that there is nothing in this food, what not should be inside.It´s rather expensive, the producer is a familycompany and the owner is a breeder and a naturopathic doctor and you can always ask her, if you have any questions.

Here is the link, if you would like t, you can just watch the pictures.
This is the production and the team :

http://www.auenland-konzept.de/html/unsere_produktion.html

I think Orijen , Timberwolf, Magnusson, Eaglepack are not too bad.

I never would take Eukanuba, Royal Canin and some German kibble .


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry, I cannot correct my mistakes, edit does nor work, it runs and runs and runs (the clock) and nothing happened.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Martina, 

Sometimes the functions do not work in quick reply. Go to Advanced mode and all should work!

Ryan


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok, thank you !


----------

